# Confused



## regulator12 (5 Feb 2006)

Just a little bit of a rant here, i was merit listed Jan 17 for Infantry, skilled. I have seen guys on here getting merit listed around same time a little before and they got job offers week later , few days later. They told me that i would be picked up fast, and here i am still waiting....i am just confused to how the whole system works. Some guys get picked up really fast while others dont. They shouldnt tell guys (such as my self) that they will be picked up "really fast" when they dont really know for sure or not....it gets hopes up, then they get shattered when it doesnt happen. Well i have realized not to get excited when the phone rings as its never good news.....i know guys have waited a lot longer then i have been waiting, and i will continue to wait :threat: and be patient


----------



## gnplummer421 (5 Feb 2006)

Really fast could mean a few weeks, which is all it has been right? Don't worry, it won't be long......sometimes it's just a matter of who is doing what pile of papers and how fast they are at processing it. The demand (I believe) is increasing for Combat arms, so chances are.....


Good luck
Gnplummer


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (5 Feb 2006)

gnplummer421 said:
			
		

> Really fast could mean a few weeks, which is all it has been right? Don't worry, it won't be long......sometimes it's just a matter of who is doing what pile of papers and how fast they are at processing it. The demand (I believe) is increasing for Combat arms, so chances are.....
> 
> 
> Good luck
> Gnplummer



Not to mention the expansion of the military in General is going to be increasing demand.


----------



## elminister (5 Feb 2006)

AS th others said it'll come soon. You can use this time to decide where you want to go.


----------



## Stauds (5 Feb 2006)

Regulator, I was merit listed January 19th for Infantry and I'm still waiting for the call; and I've been told the exact same things..


----------



## regulator12 (5 Feb 2006)

I feel your pain man.....lol....we know the recruiting system has its faults like all things, but they should get out of the habit of telling people details of when things may get done that are sooo no true. They should either try to find a way to be able to tell people more accurate timelines and specify what quick is......


----------



## regulator12 (7 Feb 2006)

Now to top it all off, i called the recruiting center today again just to check up on things, asked some questions and got reemed out for calling them. I usually call them once a week, i guess i wont call them anymore....


----------



## M Feetham (7 Feb 2006)

when you say reemed out, do you mean all out yelling at you or a just a simple "look buddy they'll call when they call, now stop bothering us", either one is completely unprofessional, but don't forget that recruiters may get upwards of twenty call like that a day. Like the others are saying the requirment for troops will be and is increasing on almost a daily basis. Right now the recruit school is just about full with at least one or two more courses (judging by the line up of nervous looking kids at the Canex this morning) starting this week alone. My platoon just started a course 5 weeks ago and there were six courses all together starting that week. Four officer and two BMQ. The biggest problem we are having at the school right now is having enough instructors for the courses being run.
Thanks for listening.
Marc


----------



## regulator12 (7 Feb 2006)

Well, i called and asked a question, 5 minutes later captain no name calls me and proceeds to question why i called and for what reason and to stop calling. I understand they must be getting swarmed with calls all the time, and if they cant handle all the calls they should not tell me its OK to call them once a week which is what they said....And i dont think that they should give people shit for calling.I am not waiting for recruit school I am waiting for a job offer with a unit. I just got out last year. I am really frustrated with the recruiting system. I never in a million years would have thought that to get back into the military would be this hard....When i initially went into the recruiting center in September i was told that getting back in would be fast,  because i just got out it would be quick. Well obviously thats not true, and i dont think that because i call them and ask them questions that i should be given shit for asking questions.  That to me is very unprofessional and adds to the frustration i all ready have.


----------



## Spazz (7 Feb 2006)

You will find people like that everywhere, man some of the people we get in Wal-mart  ;D... i digress. don't feel like your being picked on though, everyone's going through the same thing. For example you should have seen the doctor I got for my medical, we didn't get along to well. Anyways just hang in there man boat load full of people waiting.


----------



## Stauds (8 Feb 2006)

Does anyone know what might be causing this delay? My friend got called 3 DAYS after his interview in november, it's been 3 weeks for me and still nothing.. I called on friday, and they said "expect a call soon..." So I am just going to wait until friday, call them again, and go to dairy queen to get my old job back for some spending money, since this wait is cleaning me out.


----------



## regulator12 (8 Feb 2006)

When i talked to the other day at the recruiting center i asked the same question. "whats the delay, whys it taking so long?" They said "long it hasnt been long youve only been merit listed for a week", i replied "actually i was merit listed on Jan 17", which they said well still thats not long....so to sum up my story i dont think they think that 3 weeks is a long time, also  they told me that people are selected in no particular order??? That makes no sense to me but sure thats what they said. So what they throw a dart at a wall and sees whos next to be selected? Its hard to call them and ask them questions when it seems like you get the run around. I am sure not all recruiting centres are like this and i am sure there are very good recruiters out there, unfortunatley i have not met them yet........


----------



## Stauds (8 Feb 2006)

gravyboat said:
			
		

> Don't dispair dude. I applied in the spring of 1994 and didn't do my testing or interviews until February/March of 1995. The process is alot faster now than it was.


I applied in January '05... There's a reason I am anxious for it all to be done..


----------



## gnplummer421 (8 Feb 2006)

Hey Reg, I'm curious..why in such a hurry, you seem awfully anxious. I see your modicon is a "door knocker". What are you shooting for in the military...all the way? I hope you get your call soon, the army likes people with extra energy.

Good luck bud,

Gnplummer


----------



## regulator12 (9 Feb 2006)

I am anxious to get back because i want to get on with my life and not be in limbo between jobs. I was in just last year and miss it and want back a.s.a.p.


----------



## misfit (6 Apr 2006)

Why did you leave?


----------

